# SS Status - Updated 10/15/10



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For those of you that have let me know that you want to participate in this year's Secret Santa event, I wanted to post a status update on questionnaires.

*Have received completed questionnaires from:*
amby
angel's mom
AprilB
Bailey&Me
bailey02
beckinwolf
bonsmom
Canada
cyndrae
Delilahs Mommy
Dixie's Mama
DonnaD
Dora'sMom
dwerten
Elly
heartmadeforyou
honeybun
Hunter's Mom
JenniferHope423
Jerricks
Johita
Lacie's Mom
Luna's Mom
maggieh
majik921
mfa
missiek
mom2bijou
njdrake
Rocky's Mom
Sandcastles
snowbody
sophiesmom
=supermanskivvies=
terry36
The A Team
uniquelovdolce


*Need the following members to complete and return the questionnaire:*
Heather_Rochelle
Michellerobinson
Precious Prince
Yukki

I must receive completed questionnaires by 10/15/2010.

If you are not on either list, but would still like to participate in this event, please pm me and I will email you a questionnaire to complete. Please *include your email address* in the pm.

Only 1 week until you receive your Secret Santa Buddy assignments. This is always soooooooooooooooooo exiting. :chili::chili:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Only 1 1/2 weeks until you receive your Secret Santa Buddy assignments. This is always soooooooooooooooooo exiting. :chili::chili:


Oh my goodness!
Only 1 1/2 weeks till we get our buddies! :aktion033: Yaayy!
Can't wait! My little elves are super excited!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

yay! can't wait to find out who Milo's SS buddy is!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Woo Hoo!! The kids, the T's and I are so excited!!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Wahoo I can't wait to see who our Buddies are this year. I get to buy for two!!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Lynn :w00t::w00t: Thanks for the reminder. Now if you could just come here and measure Mr. Slippery Eel that would help too. :HistericalSmiley: I swear I'll do it this weekend.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just updated the list.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

can someone pls email me this weekend and remind me to measure dolce .. thats what im missing to send back the questionaire ,, lol i keep forgetting.


Lacie's Mom said:


> For those of you that have let me know that you want to participate in this year's Secret Santa event, I wanted to post a status update on questionnaires.
> 
> *Have received completed questionnaires from:*
> amby
> ...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Just sent Aolani's in


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

:chili::chili:Kodi can't wait to start shopping again for her SS Buddy.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I sent ours in, but I don't see our name on the list :huh:

Allie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - could you repost the link to the form.:brownbag: I brought a tape measure to VT so I can do it but I can't find the form I thought I downloaded. Sorry.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Yea! I can't wait until we get our assigned buddy! Thanks again for organizing this for us.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Lynn - could you repost the link to the form.:brownbag: I brought a tape measure to VT so I can do it but I can't find the form I thought I downloaded. Sorry.


It should be in your email inbox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Susan -- I'll email you another form on Monday.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Lynn I just PM'd you with our email address!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

this is going to be fun!!:chili::chili:
thanks Lynn!!:ThankYou:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

amby said:


> It should be in your email inbox





Lacie's Mom said:


> Susan -- I'll email you another form on Monday.


Thanks Orla. For some reason I thought that Lynn had sent it as an attachment to her SM post but you're right it came in an e-mail and thanks to that little looking glass icon on my Mac I found it
So Lynn -- I filled it out last night and e-mailed it. Hope you got it. I can't wait until we find out our Secret Santa.:chili::chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Only 1 more week 'til we find out who our SS buddies are!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I keep forgetting to measure Chloe and Summer and send my questionnaire back. I will do it tonight!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The remaining questionnaires are trickling in, so we'll be assigning Buddies very soon.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:chili::chili: Thanks Lynn:you rock: I can't wait to find out who our Secret Santa buddy is this year. :ThankYou:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> The remaining questionnaires are trickling in, so we'll be assigning Buddies very soon.


very soon - like earlier than Monday?:blush:

lol - take your time!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

We are chompin at the bit here and soooo excited :chili: I have been entertaining myself with looking over last year's SS reveal. There was a lot of cool gifts!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOOHOO!!!!! Super excited to see who our buddies are for 2010!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

amby said:


> very soon - like earlier than Monday?:blush:
> 
> lol - take your time!


Orla -- you wish.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Monday it will be. :chili::chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Orla -- you wish.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Monday it will be. :chili::chili:


The count down to Monday is on!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

:chili::chili::chili:Come on Monday hurry up and get here!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> :chili::chili::chili:Come on Monday hurry up and get here!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili:


4 more days!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

missiek said:


> We are chompin at the bit here and soooo excited :chili: I have been entertaining myself with looking over last year's SS reveal. There was a lot of cool gifts!


What a great idea, Kelly!

I will look over last years SS too, tonight.
I saw most of them last year but they are such great pics.
I love to see all the happy fluffs opening their things.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Canada said:


> What a great idea, Kelly!
> 
> I will look over last years SS too, tonight.
> I saw most of them last year but they are such great pics.
> I love to see all the happy fluffs opening their things.


I did that today :blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump.....times running out.....i see there are still some outstanding forms to be e-mailed back to Lynn.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky wants to come with me to pick out the presents...he's so bossy, guess he'll have to ride in his new car seat and come with.:wub:



Lacie's Mom said:


> For those of you that have let me know that you want to participate in this year's Secret Santa event, I wanted to post a status update on questionnaires.
> 
> *Have received completed questionnaires from:*
> amby
> ...


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I have already found so many great gift ideas, but I need to know who I've got! I can't wait!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Eeek! I had a super long day today, but I finally got around to taking Dora's measurements so I can finish up the questionnaire at work tomorrow morning.  Can't wait to start shopping!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG I am so excited for Monday - I can't wait!!! 

I can't wait to start SS shopping!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We only have 3 more questionnaires to get in. I've emails and pm all 3 put have not heard back from them. If I do not have their questionnaires by this weekend, we will go forward without them. Don't know what else to do.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i cant wait to know who we r shopping for ... ooo this is going to be fun


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have received all of the questionnaire's back EXCEPT for Yukki's. I'm working on assignments over the weekend and will be sending them out on Monday. Let the shopping begin.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hurry up and get here Monday!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And, btw -- I can't edit my posts from home. I may still be signed in from the office. I can edit everything fine from the office. ???


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I can start shopping soon :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So excited to get our Secret Santa assignments today!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :Waiting::Waiting:


Ditto!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :Waiting::Waiting:


Sue,

You don't even have to speak, and you crack me up!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> :Waiting::Waiting:


Yep, another ditto. I decided against participating in the Secret Santa this year. I am sad about this. But, I have so many other prior commitments with local charities that I felt I needed to be realistic with my time constraints. I hope to participate next year. I'm soooo excited for all of you! I can't wait to watch the gift opening begin. :chili::chili:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :Waiting::Waiting:


QUAD DITTO HERE!!

Monday Monday, so good to me,Monday Monday, it was all I hoped it would be... HURRY, LOL


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> QUAD DITTO HERE!!
> 
> Monday Monday, so good to me,Monday Monday, it was all I hoped it would be... HURRY, LOL


Its 5.20pm here - all day at college I have been thinking about SS - should have been concentrating in my accounting and economics lectures but oh well :innocent:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Patiently waiting too!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope we're told in alphabetical order


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


amby said:


> I hope we're told in alphabetical order


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I know who I'm shopping for!!!!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

:Waiting::Waiting: Ditto to everyone! :Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yahoo! I got my buddy!:chili::chili::chili:I'm so excited!!!:clap::clap::clap:

Thank you, Lynn:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Special delivery in my inbox!!!!! Looking forward to shopping for these special lil ones!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

yay! everyone is finding out who their buddies are!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

:chili::sHa_banana::chili: We got our Buddies!!!! :chili::sHa_banana::chili:

:cheer:​*LET THE SHOPPING BEGIN​*:cheer:​


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

oooh! Aolani is excited to go shopping for his ss buddy


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We're still waiting but are excited that its begun!!! big *Hugs* to Lynne for doing this again!!!!!


**** we just found out and Hunter couldn't be more excited about who is buddy is!!! ****


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG, I can't wait...I'm on pins and needles! :chili:I wanna go shopping today!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Did you get mine in time,didn't know if it got to you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay!! Got my special delivery of my buddy's name! I can't wait to start shopping! I'm so happy!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Aww I was so bummed out I didn't have mine yet but of course it just came in a second ago!! SO EXCITED!! I haven't even finished reading the questionnaire yet.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Lucy got her SS buddy, and off we go to our favorite bouquet. It’s a girl!

Barron has elected to adopt a "family" for the holiday - so, he’ll shopping also - I wouldn’t keep him from the fun!

~Allie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

WooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just told Angel who we are going to be shopping for. She smiled really big as she is very fond of this maltese.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey got his buddy too and he is SO super excited!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm very happy to say that everyone on the list in post #1 completed and returned their questionnaire (except for Yukki). For some reason, I can no longer edit that post. 

You should all have received your buddy assignments and a copy of their questionnaire in your emails. 

All assignments have been completed. 

Shopping -- we've got to go shopping!!!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Woo Hoo let the shopping begin! 

I was so busy today at work that I totally forgot it was SS Buddy assignment day.... Lo and behold I just checked my messages and it was waiting on us!


----------

